# Nệm cao su non là gì



## Ngo Viet An Khang (4/5/19)

Ngày nay, cụm từ nệm cao su non trở nên khá phổ biến với người tiêu dùng Việt. Điều này khiến người tiêu dùng khá phân vân giữa cao su non và cao su thiên nhiên 100% có điểm gì khác nhau mà lại chênh lệch về giá thành như thế? Thậm chí nhiều người tiêu dùng còn hiểu sai rằng: nệm cao su non được sản xuất từ mủ cao su thiên nhiên còn non. Vậy tên gọi này có chính xác không, hay chỉ là một chiêu đặt tên gây sự nhầm lẫn về chất liệu tạo ra sản phẩm? Hãy cùng Thegioinem tìm hiểu thông tin về nệm cao su non qua bài viết bên dưới này nhé.

Trước tiên, bạn phải hiểu rằng: nệm cao su non là loại nệm tương đương cao su nhân tạo chứ không phải được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên non như mọi người vẫn nghĩ. Chính vì thế nệm cao su non sẽ có giá thành rẻ hơn nhiều so với nệm cao su tự nhiên. Ngoài ra, nệm cao su non còn có những ưu và nhược điểm riêng biệt, nên khi chọn mua bạn cần phải nắm rõ thành phần cấu tạo cũng như tính năng của nệm nhằm giúp cơ thể được thư giản thoải mái và ngon giấc mỗi đêm.

*Nệm Cao Su Non Là Gì?*
Cao su non thực chất là mút hoạt tính (thuật ngữ tiếng Anh: _Memory foam_) là tên gọi của một loại vật liệu phát triển từ Polyurethane (PU). Chúng được bổ sung thêm các phụ gia làm tăng mật độ và độ nhớt của vật liệu, tạo nên khả năng có thể lưu giữ hình dạng vật thể có nhiệt độ ấm và phục hồi hình dạng cũ sau một thời gian khi vật thể được lấy ra.

Cao su non thực chất là một dạng cao su tổng hợp không chứa các chất như O.D.P, CFC hay HCFC.
Để tạo ra được cao su non cần phải tiến hành một phản ứng hóa học giữa một hợp chất isocyanate với hợp chất chứa Hydro hoạt động (-N=C=O).
Cao su non thường có tính dẻo dai và mềm, khi dùng tay bấm vào thấy có độ lún nhẹ. Bề mặt của cao su non vô cùng bóng mịn.






Nhìn chung thì các sản phẩm nệm cao su non mà nhiều người thường nhắc đến có thành phần cấu tạo tương đương với nệm cao su nhân tạo. Tuy nhiên, ở cách đặt tên thì dễ gây hiểu lầm đến người tiêu dùng, làm họ nghĩ rằng đây là sản phẩm được sản xuất từ nhựa cây cao su còn non, chưa đạt tiêu chuẩn nên có gia thành tương đối rẻ hơn so với cao su tự nhiên 100%.

*Ưu - Nhược Điểm Của Nệm Cao Su Non:*

_*- Ưu Điểm:*_

Cao su non được cấu tạo từ mút hoạt tính pha cao su và có cấu trúc tế bào mở, là chìa khóa làm nên sự đàn hồi và êm ái cho từng chiếc nệm.
Một nghiên cứu đã được tiến hành và chỉ ra cấu trúc tế bào của cao su non tương tự những tổ ong lớn, các khoáng được thông với nhau nên khi có lực tác động lên thì những luồng không khí sẽ tuần hoàn ổn định, bề mặt chất liệu sẽ xẹp xuống ở biên độ vừa phải và tính ổn định của sản phẩm đó vẫn được bảo toàn một cách trọn vẹn nhất.
Chính nhờ ưu điểm này nên những chiếc nệm hay gối làm từ cao su non có thể hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh đau vai gáy hoặc thoái hóa đốt sống cổ.
Một ưu điểm nữa đó là cấu trúc thông giữa các khoang tế bào của cao su non khiến các luồng không khí dễ bị ép ra ngoài mang theo những bụi bẩn tích tụ trong đó. Vậy nên sử dụng chăn ga gối nệm làm từ cao su non rất sạch sẽ.
Về giá thành thì cao su non hay cao su nhân tạo tương đối rẻ hơn so với cao su tự nhiên
Điểm đặc biệt nhất ở chất liệu này chính là độ bền bỉ vượt trội theo thời gian sử dụng. Các sản phẩm từ cao su non thường có tuổi thọ lên đến hàng chục năm mà vẫn giữ nguyên vẹn chất lượng như lúc ban đầu.

_*- Nhược Điểm: *_

Mặc dù loại nệm này được đánh giá cao về chất lượng, nhưng sẽ không có một sản phẩm nào hoàn hảo. Nệm cao su non cũng tồn tại trong nó những nhược điểm có thể không được đánh giá cao khi so sánh với những dòng nệm khác trên thị trường.


Độ thoáng mát luôn là vấn đề mà người tiêu dùng lo ngại khi sử dụng _nệm cao su non_ bởi so với cao su thiên nhiên thì vật liệu PU Foam được xem là hấp thụ nhiệt kém hơn. Để giải quyết điều này ngày nay các nhà sản xuất đã trang bị thêm những lỗ thông hơi ở trên bề mặt giúp giải quyết phần nào nhược điểm này của dòng nệm cao su non. Tuy nhiên, xét về sự trải nghiệm thức tế thì nệm cao su non hay cao su nhân tạo có độ thông thoáng không bằng cao su thiên nhiên, vào mùa hè oi bức khả năng thoát nhiệt cao su non kém, gây ra tình trạng hầm nóng.
Do có giá thành rẻ nên nệm cao su non thường được sản xuất tràn lan nên bạn cần phải cân nhắc lựa chọn các nhà đại lý phân phối chính hãng, có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng để tránh mua nhầm hàng giả, hàng nhái, kém chất lượng, ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của cơ thể.
Đối với một số sản phẩm _nệm cao su non rẻ _ thì mùi hôi cũng là một vấn đề đáng lưu tâm trước khi mua nệm. Những sản phẩm rẻ tiền đồng nghĩa với nó được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu kém chất lượng và công nghệ lạc hậu và tất yếu chất lượng sản phẩm khó lòng đảm bảo trong đó có vấn đề mùi hôi. Để không phải chịu đựng mùi hôi khó chịu của nệm thì bạn nên mua những sản phẩm đảm bảo chất lượng của những thương hiệu uy tín như: nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA, nệm cao su nhân tạo Edena, nệm cao su nhân tạo ACB...

Tóm lại,  Không thể phủ nhận rằng, chất liệu nhân tạo hay cao su non bao giờ cũng kém an toàn hơn so với chất liệu nguồn gốc tự nhiên. Những sản phẩm nệm cao su nhân tạo đảm bảo đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế về sự an toàn, trước khi tung ra thị trường nó cũng được kiểm định kỹ lưỡng, vậy nên người dùng có thể an tâm lựa chọn nó. Tuy nhiên, mình muốn khẳng định với các bạn những sản phẩm có nguồn gốc tự nhiên_ nệm cao su thiên nhiên luôn là sự ưu tiên lựa chọn hàng đầu của người tiêu dùng hiện đại ngày nay. Bởi về chất lượng độ đàn hồi, nâng đỡ cơ thể luôn trong trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất và hơn hết là thân thiện với môi trường. Các hãng nệm chuyên sản xuất nệm cao su có tên tuổi trên thị trường như: Kymdan, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Đồng Phú, Kim Cương.


----------

